# Nx2000 Automatic How To Convert To 5 Speed Trans



## SR200 (Feb 2, 2004)

*Nx2000 Automatic How To Convert To 5 Speed Trans* 

I Have A 1991 Nx2000 Automatic I Want To Make It 5-speed.

Has Anyone Ever Made This Type Conversion From Auto To 5-speed?

I Want To Build A Nx2000 Cup Car, Is There Any One Who Runs A Cup Car What Kind Of Mods Do I Need.

I Bought A 1991 Nx2000 For $300.00 The Car Is In Great Condition 
But The Only Problem Is That It's Automatic. If I Could Converted Into A 5-speed. I Will Build It For The Se-r Cup.

Is There Many People Who Run The Cup With A Nx2000 ?
If So I Would Like Some Info To Know What I Need And If Anyone Has Pics Of Nx Cars That Run In The Se-r Cup Or Body Kits Where Do I Buy One?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'd tell you to search but since the search engine sucks, I won't. It's been done a few times, takes a lot of work to do. Contact forum member johnand, he can probably help you with the details on what you'll need.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I did this also, but for the GA16 auto to manual. Johnand member has the parts and some pics. I have not built my website yet, but I have my digital pics. I have done a writeup, but have no time at this time to make my webpage. sorry. Contact Johnand on forum members, PM mail him and ask for parts and such.

I advise you to have a donor car available, you will need all the parts from the manual car to use on yours. Get a donor with a good front clip, you will need brackets and the front engine brace. engine separator/trannyy plate and many other things, sub-harness. 

Chris 92 classic


----------

